
Why don't we use weights to store energy? - ak39
https://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/305563/why-dont-we-use-weights-to-store-energy
======
simonblack
We do, of course.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8g-pg50bf4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8g-pg50bf4)

But it needs constant attention, that's why we tend to use more convenient
things like batteries these days.

